# Stepper con GAL



## ohbuiles (Ago 10, 2005)

Reloj + Secuencial + Combinacional + Potencia ; se puede manejar un paso a paso ; mi profe me dice que se puede implementar el secuencial y el combinacional en una sola GAL (22v10) y quedara Reloj + GAL + Potencia no he podido con el programa ,  me quedo en las ¿variables intermedias?


----------



## Nacho (Ago 14, 2005)

Para que te funcione lo primero es diagramar una maquina de estados, teniendo en cuenta las diferentes secuencias que requieren estos motores para su funcionamiento.

Después de tener la maquina de estados, simplemente plantea la ecuaciones que la definen, y con las ecuaciones ya solo resta implementarlas en la GAL.


----------



## Moises Muñoz Sánchez (Ago 21, 2005)

Te mando unprograma desarrollaho para este propósito:
MODULE Motpasos

"Entradas
CLK,S,E,R PIN 1,2,3,4;

"Salidas Combinacionales
A,B,C,D,CK PIN 19,18,17,16,15 ISTYPE 'COM';

"Salidas Registradas FF'S
Q2,Q1,Q0 PIN 15,14,13 ISTYPE 'REG';

SREG=[Q2,Q1,Q0];

EQUATIONS
SREG.CLK=CLK;
CK=E&R;

DECLARATIONS
"Asignación de valores de estado
E0=[0,0,0];
E1=[0,0,1];
E2=[0,1,0];
E3=[0,1,1];
E4=[1,0,0];
E5=[1,0,1];
E6=[1,1,0];
E7=[1,1,1];

STATE_DIAGRAM SREG
State E0:
A=1;B=0;C=0;D=0;
IF S THEN E7 ELSE E1;
State E1:
A=1;B=1;C=0;D=0;
IF S THEN E0 ELSE E2;
State E2:
A=0;B=1;C=0;D=0;
IF S THEN E1 ELSE E3;
State E3:
A=0;B=1;C=1;D=0;
IF S THEN E2 ELSE E4;
State E4:
A=0;B=0;C=1;D=0;
IF S THEN E3 ELSE E5;
State E5:
A=0;B=0;C=1;D=1;
IF S THEN E4 ELSE E6;
State E6:
A=0;B=0;C=0;D=1;
IF S THEN E5 ELSE E7;
State E7:
A=1;B=0;C=0;D=1;
IF S THEN E6 ELSE E0;


END 

CLK: corresponde al reloj, S al sentido de giro y E al enable o activador


----------



## ohbuiles (Ago 28, 2005)

Ya me funciono , aunque creo que tu ejemplo es en otro lenguaje
(Yo utilizo CUPL) la logica es la que sirve .

Gracias Moises.


----------



## riksoul2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hola tendras el codigo en CUPL? lo necesitaria mucho


----------



## riksoul2 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hola bueno este es el programa que hice utilizando winCUPL basandome en la logica del programa aqui propuesto, pero queria ver si alguien me pudiera decir si este programa sirve y ademas un diagrama de conexion para la gal con la etapa de potencia, se los agradeceria mucho.


----------



## javierrbo (Mar 13, 2009)

creo que es an abel


----------



## javierrbo (Mar 13, 2009)

creo que es en ABEL


----------

